# Harvey



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 26, 2017)

Tony, and others who live in and around San Antonio, and down along the east Texas coast. Hope all of you will not experience any catastrophic losses, but do hope you will take advantage of some of that downed wood that will surely be present in a few days. 

I went through Texas during hurricane Lilly in early October, 02 and visited family in Louisiana just one day after landfall. Even though I wasn't turning then, I had tears in my eyes looking at all the trees that were down. In fact, I helped cut up at least three 24" diameter oak trees on my cousins property and burned it all. The fire had a flame at least 15 feet high or more. It burned all night before it burned out. 
I was wishing that I could have taken a bunch back to Arizona, but had no way of doing so....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Hill (Aug 27, 2017)

We did ok here in Cuero, the winds hurt lots of folks, but could've been way worse. Lots snd lots of historic trees went down along with roofs /some buildings. The rains continue so flooding is the big concern now. This storm is different from all the rest I've seen, the reversal of direction will keep us and ALL of SE Texas inundated for the next week or so.
Here we've had at least 12 inches of rain.(trying to keep up with gauge) Our place is sheltered in big Oak trees - out of town-so the winds didn't hurt much-- have friends though didn't fare as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2017)

Tjanks for the well wishes Jerry! I was in Waco for SWAT all weekend, but we didnt get it near as bad as many others, have had 3" of rain at my house so far, some limbs blown down but nothing serious. Trust me, I'll be on the lookout for downed trees in the coming weeks! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> Tjanks for the well wishes Jerry! I was in Waco for SWAT all weekend, but we didnt get it near as bad as many others, have had 3" of rain at my house so far, some limbs blown down but nothing serious. Trust me, I'll be on the lookout for downed trees in the coming weeks! Tony



Tony, there are literally TONS of them in my area. I'm not really looking for any ( I do have tons already), but not saying I won't turn down some that I'll prolly get asked about.
BTW-- anybody heard from @Clay3063 ??


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Last word was, him and momma were going up the hill to his mom and dad's, weren't staying in the travel trailer. May not have internet up the hill, and being rural, they probably haven't had power since late Friday night. Take more than a little bitty Category 4 Hurricane to whip Clay, but his Travel Trailer and Harbor Freight shop I ain't so sure about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 28, 2017)

We're good. Came back down to the little house on wheels in the woods. It's soaked. The sealant I put on the roof didn't work and the floors were wet and are now soft. And the canopy was ripped off and the canopy supports bent and mangled. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted. Gonna have to do something different. Just don't know what. It wasn't insured as we had to trim the budget several years back and insurance on this trailer was one of the things that had to go. The HF garage / wood shop fared very well. I am amazed and will be writing a good review for it on their website soon. Right now I have been on the phone all morning trying to get and organize things to assist in the disaster relief efforts associated with Harvey and making sure all our folks are doing ok. Will check in again soonest. 
Shalom!

- Clay

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 8


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Glad to hear you're OK Clay, and that the shop pulled through. Travel Trailer may be a disaster, but it may be the Lord's way of prodding motivation to get after that saw mill and get momma's new house up too! You know they say he work's in strange and mysterious ways.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Hill (Aug 28, 2017)

Ditto good to hear!


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 28, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Ditto good to hear!


Hey David, how are things in Cuero? The river is across the road on 183 at Hoechiem (sp). And into the backyards of some houses here in Gonzales. HWY 90 between town and Shiner is closed because of Peach Creek as are several other fm roads north of us.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 29, 2017)

So far it's ok. Crest wont be near the''98 flood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Aug 31, 2017)

Has anyone heard from our Houston /East Texas contingent?
They got the worst of this event.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 31, 2017)

@chippin-in is AWOL... Robert posted pictures of the water licking at this threshold Sunday Morning in the Texas Storm Harvey thread. Made one post right after noon and haven't heard from him since.


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2017)

I think he's involved in the rescue effort and keeping the peace, hope he's okay. Andrew is doing fine (@El Guapo) unless something has changed since yesterday. I think it is receeding where Barry (@Wildthings) is. Hope the Florida contingent doesn't get it, looks like it is a possibility. Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 31, 2017)

High and dry at my house even though some neighborhoods around here flooded to the eaves of their roofs. Water receding in most places rather rapidly which is pretty amazing.

San Antonio and Ft Worth sent over 100 police units and officers down here to help out with our LEOs

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking at the Sunday morning picture, I'd guess there is a high probability he had damage to his home, and had to bug out. He may be busy with the rescue effort, but I can't imagine his situation on the home front being good. 

As far as Florida... We have a little rain headed our way, from Harvey, but it's not supposed to amount to much here. West end of the state, they've been getting rain. Have a friend over there lives 5 miles from the FL/GA/AL intersection, and he said they'd had over 6 inches in the last couple days, as of yesterday, and the on shore bands were still hanging over them today. 

There is however another brewing out there in the Atlantic, headed this way, and preliminary models suggest it could run straight up the middle of the state. While the weatherman did emphasize the model was way early, he did state the type model they ran, as a rule, has a rather high degree of accuracy.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Looking at the Sunday morning picture, I'd guess there is a high probability he had damage to his home, and had to bug out. He may be busy with the rescue effort, but I can't imagine his situation on the home front being good.
> 
> As far as Florida... We have a little rain headed our way, from Harvey, but it's not supposed to amount to much here. West end of the state, they've been getting rain. Have a friend over there lives 5 miles from the FL/GA/AL intersection, and he said they'd had over 6 inches in the last couple days, as of yesterday, and the on shore bands were still hanging over them today.
> 
> There is however another brewing out there in the Atlantic, headed this way, and preliminary models suggest it could run straight up the middle of the state. While the weatherman did emphasize the model was way early, he did state the type model they ran, as a rule, has a rather high degree of accuracy.


He is fine look above. Dern pups cannot read

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dan went back to work.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 31, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> and he said they'd had over 6 inches in the last couple days, as of yesterday,



Oh so he had a little sprinkle ehh!



rocky1 said:


> There is however another brewing out there in the Atlantic, headed this way, and preliminary models suggest it could run straight up the middle of the state. While the weatherman did emphasize the model was way early, he did state the type model they ran, as a rule, has a rather high degree of accuracy.


Weatherman I watched last night said a High pressure center was going to grab it and send it north thru the Atlantic off the east coast!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Oh so he had a little sprinkle ehh!



Comparatively, yes! But, they were pretty wet over there already. Retired, but he helps a few of the local farmers with harvest, and had said several days ago they were having trouble getting in and out of the fields. Another 6 inches of rain, and they're probably done. 




Wildthings said:


> Weatherman I watched last night said a High pressure center was going to grab it and send it north thru the Atlantic off the east coast!!



Ours here said there is a possibility of that in 1 model. Most of the models at this point are suggesting it should run south of Cuba and head for Guatemala/Honduras, but the one model that came this way is the more accurate at this stage of playing with the weather computer. 




Mike1950 said:


> He is fine look above. Dern pups cannot read



Am I the only one wondering where the old man sees chippin-in replied above??


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Comparatively, yes! But, they were pretty wet over there already. Retired, but he helps a few of the local farmers with harvest, and had said several days ago they were having trouble getting in and out of the fields. Another 6 inches of rain, and they're probably done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wondered about that too, but thought he was talking about Barry.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Comparatively, yes! But, they were pretty wet over there already. Retired, but he helps a few of the local farmers with harvest, and had said several days ago they were having trouble getting in and out of the fields. Another 6 inches of rain, and they're probably done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry not here, other harvey thread. He was ok tue or wed


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> I wondered about that too, but thought he was talking about Barry.




 Yeah, I thought he had is ducks confused too!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, I thought he had is ducks confused too!!


Very funny.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 31, 2017)

Only way to make sure what the weather will be is to look out the window. Other than that it is just a WAG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 31, 2017)

CWS said:


> Only way to make sure what the weather will be is to look out the window. Other than that it is just a WAG


I use a weather rock to predict the weather around here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Aug 31, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I use a weather rock to predict the weather around here.


Weather rocks are very accurate. If it is wet it is raining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> High and dry at my house even though some neighborhoods around here flooded to the eaves of their roofs. Water receding in most places rather rapidly which is pretty amazing.
> 
> San Antonio and Ft Worth sent over 100 police units and officers down here to help out with our LEOs


I know one of the San Antonio policeman .. Texas Strong


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 31, 2017)

Posted by an insurance adjuster ... prop marks ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Posted by an insurance adjuster ... prop marks ....
> View attachment 133465


Wow.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 1, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Posted by an insurance adjuster ... prop marks ....
> View attachment 133465



thats why we use jet drives up here in shallow water!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2017)

On a positive note, it does show how much the water has receded.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2017)

Son says water retreated fast. Now to clean up- One helluva mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 1, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> thats why we use jet drives up here in shallow water!


To keep from gouging the top of your cars??

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> To keep from gouging the top of your cars??



You know Barry, there's no accounting for the things Yankees do! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 1, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Posted by an insurance adjuster ... prop marks ....
> View attachment 133465


I wonder if the prop got damaged? And, was the boat operator surprised? 

It's good to hear no one on this site has had any bodily injuries. property can be replaced. Now, go out and get some of those felled trees...... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Sep 1, 2017)

Am already getting phone calls. Have some giant Mesquites to get in time to come, have my eye on some Cedar Elm--hope they didn't cut it too short--will check on that at lunch or so. Huge amounts of Oak will be available, not doing any unless it's a friend that wants "something" from the tree. The Oaks(Live Oak mostly) around here are super hard and more than I want to work with. Thinking this area is Hackberry dying grounds---lots and lots of that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm with you on the Live Oak @David Hill , hard as a rock and not attractive to me. Good hunting! Tony


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2017)

Strange... I love live oak. It's a bitch to dry without cracking, but I like the lacy grain patterns and ray flecks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Strange... I love live oak. It's a bitch to dry without cracking, but I like the lacy grain patterns and ray flecks.



Different strokes for different folks, that's what makes the world go around! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 1, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Strange... I love live oak. It's a bitch to dry without cracking, but I like the lacy grain patterns and ray flecks.



Didn't say I didn't "like" the wood---just all the handling and care needed. Other than being like attempting to turn concrete after it dries, is way worse than Pecan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Didn't say I didn't "like" the wood---just all the handling and care needed. Other than attempting to turn concrete after it dries, way worse than Pecan.



It ain't no easier trying to use it for Flatwork either.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 1, 2017)

I love like oak...have a bunch of it and yes it is hard! Like @DKMD said...it has some nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 1, 2017)

Hmmmm Lou, Doc said, "lacy grain patterns and ray flecks." I didn't see any thing about "shaking booty". ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok guys, I'm off the 12 hr shifts. My house did not sustain any water damage. Many of my neighbors did and also my daughter and her husband's house and my brother's house. 

Here is a post I made on facebook the other day.

Words cannot express.

You can listen to the news reporters, you can look at all the vehicles driving around town and you can read what I now write, but unless you experience it, you cannot fathom it. What?

The absolute selflessness of people to help.

They drive from several states away, pulling boats, trucks and trailers with supplies, they arrive in droves asking to help, locals bringing clothing and food they have made fresh or bought and want donate. I hated to turn people away, but we had so much help.

Just one great story:

2 brothers and a friend, 1 from out of town, 2 from Louisiana decided to help. They had a boat they believed was too big to be effective so they pooled their money together and bought a used flat bottom boat, motor and trailer and drove here to help. And man did they help. They had been working before I arrived that day and I spent about 8 hours with them...at 2 different locations. Then when we were done, they loaded up and went to another location to help.

God's blessings to all.

Robert

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 5 | Sincere 6


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> Ok guys, I'm off the 12 hr shifts. My house did not sustain any water damage. Many of my neighbors did and also my daughter and her husband's house and my brother's house.
> 
> Here is a post I made on facebook the other day.
> 
> ...



Glad you're okay Robert! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 2, 2017)

And this tells the story ... Texas Strong

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 4 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 2, 2017)

Save the armadillos

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 2, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> And this tells the story ... Texas Strong
> View attachment 133554



Amen sir. You Texans make me proud the way you have handled this storm.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 2, 2017)

And my last post for the night ..

Dean is a writer and journalist living in Austin…

I’m not a Texan. I don’t adore the Lone Star State. I’m a transplant who’s lived in Austin for the last four years. I can’t name the state fish, I don’t understand the thing with mums at Homecoming, and I think chicken fried steak sucks. I don’t care about Friday Night Lights.

But I married into a Texas family. A Texas family with crazy deep roots. My wife is a direct descendant from the Texas Revolution. Through my marriage, I get a front row seat to all things that filter through the Texas lens. I’ve learned a lot about bluebonnets and Whataburger. I know the difference between casual allegiance with Texas colleges, what it really means to be a Longhorn, and the difference between good salsa and crap that came out of a jar.

If there’s one lesson I’ve learned as an outsider looking in, it’s that there’s a sense of purpose to these people like I’ve never seen. A central passion runs through Texans unlike any other American identity. Pride percolates here. It’s something people who aren’t from Texas just can’t grasp. We may have a docile sense of civic pride for our hometowns, but nothing like this state demands of its residents.

The Texas flag flies as high as the American flag, while the state Capitol is just a smidge taller than the U.S. Capitol, because – Texas. There are Texas flags on everything. And folks all over this huge collection of miles expect a reverential obsession from those who choose to take up this address, if only for a while.

That sense of purpose and absolute unwillingness to bend in their pride is why Texas will only become stronger in the wake of Hurricane Harvey.

Before Texas, I spent seven years in New Orleans, a place that knows about heartbreak and flooding. To love New Orleans is to love the city. But a New Orleanian ain’t much of a Louisianan, despite them being hand in hand. They’re two different cultures. But here, even if you’re from the Panhandle or live along the Gulf of Mexico, you still adore this state and will bond together under that flag, that symbol.

Typically, cities talk smack on one another, and the outlying country towns don’t want anything to do with the big cities and their completely different personalities. There are liberals and conservatives, cowboys and city slickers, white folks, brown folks, black folks and every shade in between wearing cowboy boots. This place has many stories, many sides to the dice.

Harvey took many lives. It dumped acres of water onto the streets of Houston, decimated Rockport, and flooded Galveston and cities and towns across southeast Texas. But Texas will lick its wounds. Texas will come back bigger and better, and brighter and with more Texas-ness than you can imagine. Texans cannot allow for their diamonds to go unpolished. The thought of a place in Texas where local culture dies just doesn’t feel right. There are no places where the roads are unfinished, or the buildings lie in ruins – that would go against everything these people have known their whole lives: This land is precious and it is our birthright.

While the business end of Texas was getting relief in order, the citizens acted. Mosques opened their doors in the face of those who’ve judged them. Black folks huddled on cots next to those who might have dropped an N word only a week prior. White folks learned that a man of color will save their bacon when it’s close to the fire. Unknown neighbors from hours away grabbed jet skis and fishing boats to form unstoppable convoys.

H-E-B and Buc-ee’s, two Texas brand giants, came to the rescue, offering shelter, food, showers, and support. Mattress Mack, a Houston furniture maven, opened his warehouses so folks could get a good night’s rest. 

The people here know a love that moves deeper than their sense of pride – it’s a calling of purpose.

You cannot count Texas out. There’s no other state in our union that could handle this hurricane. New York has taken its lumps. New Orleans knows what loss feels like, but this is a monster named Harvey that we’ve never seen before. Who better to challenge Harvey head-on than Texas? 

They’ll do it wearing an Astros cap and with a twisted smile, daring that water to take a piece of the land they love so much.

Texas Strong

Reactions: Great Post 12 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 2, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> And my last post for the night ..
> 
> Dean is a writer and journalist living in Austin…
> 
> ...



where the HELL is that microphone dropping emijicon!!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 3, 2017)

@chippin-in - Good to hear you're OK Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 3, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 133557



AGAIN
where the HELL is that microphone dropping emijicon!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes to Texas! And yes, I saw and participated in the clean up in West Virginia just one year ago. Same thing. People came from everywhere, sloped in the filth, worked for hours helping strangers, gave money and time and encouragement and hope... It is still going on. I'm sure some of the West Virginia flood victims are now in Texas. Makes me proud

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill (Sep 6, 2017)

Well wishes/prayers/hopes now going to those in harm's way in Virigin Isalnds, Puerto Rico and Florida.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 6, 2017)

I just spent the last two days demo'ing sheetrock from victims homes. The 8 people I was working with drove down from Missouri and Tennessee

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> I just spent the last two days demo'ing sheetrock from victims homes. The 8 people I was working with drove down from Missouri and Tennessee



You're a good man for helping them Barry! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 6, 2017)

It's crazy sad. Today a 70 yo widow that lives in a very nice 3000 sq ft house. Had water to 30" but mold growing up to about 40". We took out all the sheetrock to 48". Also all the baseboards, door frames, kitchen cabinets and bathroom cabinets.

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------

